# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  C'fare shikoni?

## Julie

Ajo qe eshte pas gruas qe ndodhet ne mes te piktures eshte pasqyrimi i saj apo dikush tjeter?
Pse mendoni keshtu? Mund te jepni pak me shume sqarime.


Edouard Manet (1881-1882) A bar at the Folies-Bergeres

----------


## FierAkja143

Ajo me kurriz eshte nje tjeter qe punon atie dhe kan te njejten uniforem. 
Banaku ku ajo ka cuar duart eshte si ne forem U-je dhe ai buri eshte ne anen tjeter te banakut duke u llafosur me ate me kurriz.

----------


## Julie

Ok Fierake... syrin e ke te bukur mqs te kam ketu po ta them, ja nje mendim erdhi, pres dhe pergjigje te tjera.

----------


## Prototype

Mendoj se eshte dikush tjeter (mbase nje pikture brenda piktures) lol ...sepse po te ishte pasqyrimi i saj do kishte shume gjera te perbashketa me pamjen e saj  si dhe pijet ne tavoline jane ndryshe ne anen tjeter , po ashtu nese eshte bar cduan
ata shikuesit me pas qe ngjajne sikur kan shkuar ne nje opera ...etjjjjj (tani qe po e shoh perseri mund te jete ajo femra sic tha fierkaja punetore aty ...)
kto me vine nder mend tani per tani

----------


## romeoOOO

Eshte pasqyrimi i saj! :D

----------


## Julie

Evelyn 
Une them se ka nje ngjashmeri midis personit me kurriz dhe personit(gruas) qe po te sheh ne sy.
 Imagjinoni dhe ate burrin ne skene, qe i bie te jete diku perballe asaj qe eshte ne qender(qe duket sikur po te sheh ty), kuptohet nqs do te ishte pasqyrim....
mgjth nuk eshte kaq e thjeshte se po e dhashe une pergjigjen s'ka me diskutim pastaj. Gjithcka varet si e perceptojme apo e shohim ne pikturen. 
Ju ftoj te diskutoni se eshte interesante

----------


## Julie

> Eshte pasqyrimi i saj! :D


Pse te duket ashtu Romeo? Do ishte mire te jepje pak shpjegime qe te shohesh se ku jane ndryshimet e mendimit tend me te tjeret qe s'bien dakort me Pasqyrimin.

----------


## romeoOOO

Po duket mi lal, shifi duret etj etj! ;)

----------


## Prototype

Ku eshte pasqyra aty ? ..po te jete pasqyra mbrapa femres atehere ku jane tere ata njerez qe dalin aty? eshte bar apo jo (hmm mbase ashtu ka dashur ta nxjerri dhe Monet .. megjithse me duken sikur jane ne nje opera ) ..
Po pijet ku i kane pasqyrimet nese esht ei tille?

----------


## Julie

*Nqs* eshte pasqyrim i bie qe bari te jete para gruas qe eshte ne qender te piktures

----------


## Prototype

Po te shohesh me kujdes aty tek nejrezit esh nje grua me dylbi ...lol gjithashtu distanca (dhe banaket) midis njerezve dhe pasqyrimit nuk perkon ...

----------


## FierAkja143

Njerezit po shikojn te gjith nga e majta.  Duket sikur po shikojn ndo nje opera si the ti evelyn ose dicka te till.  kta para po na ngateroj pak.  Njerezit mbrapa me keta te 3 duket sikur nuk kan as nje lidhje.

Ai qe e ka pikturuar do ket qene ndo nje i cmendur qe sja ka patur iden si pikturohet dhe ne rim lodhim koken ktu! :D


Julie thnx

----------


## Julie

Ai mund te kete qene i cmendur por me i zoti se te gjithe ne ketu ;)

----------


## romeoOOO

Muhabeti eshte se ky eshte impresionist, ate qellim ka qe te lodhi robt!" ;)

----------


## Prototype

Gjeni i cmendur do thoja une ..lol eshte munduar te na japi iluzione te ndryshme nepermjet artit te piktures :)

Tashti un se kam idene si kane qene baret ne kohet te tije ..por me teper i gjithe ambjenti ngjan si nje ambjent Balloje ...


Naten Julie se na le pa gjume ..lol

----------


## Julie

> Muhabeti eshte se ky eshte impresionist, ate qellim ka qe te lodhi robt!" ;)


hahahah me pelqe se je cun kurioz.




> Naten Julie se na le pa gjume ..lol


Evelyn, naten me hyp frymezimi mua, ca te bej...
naten e gjume te embel. Deri neser pres pergjigje te tjera.
Une kam nje mendim, por do ta them ne fund.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

sa kemb ka elefanti?

----------


## MiLaNiStE

kto qe shef 2 pamje ne nje foto jan sh cool si kjo posht psh :P

----------


## MiLaNiStE

sa ftyra njerzish ka?

----------


## Aragorn I

Behet fjale per francen e viteve 1880, vajza punon ne nje ambient borgjez, (vete ka prejardhje te klases punetore, eshte me se normale per vajzen te ndihet inferiore ne kte ambient). Nderkohe qe punon, me nje melankoli qe artisti ka shtuar ne fytyren e vajzes, e vetmja shprese qe vajza ka eshte se nje dite nje do te fitoj vemendjen e zemren e nje gentlemani-, i cili do ta bej ate te shoqen e tij, (ndaj edhe perfeksioni deri ne detalin e fundit ne veshjen e prezantimin e vajzes, ka nje arsye). Reprezantimi i dyfishte nuk eshte as pasqyre, as femer tjeter, por sherben per te simbolizuar se vajza i ka kthyer kurrizin vetes... eshte ajo vete... ndryshimi tregon kohen, jeten e vajzes, vitet kane kaluar e ajo eshte plakur, ne kerkim te nje endre... e cila jo vetem qe eshte akoma aty, por as nuk ka ndryshuar... mustaqet ne cep te piktures. :D But than again, i'm probably wrong all together!

----------

